
Student loan debt causes a chain reaction in the housing market - Futurebot
http://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyle/real-estate/2016/09/30/student-loan-debt-causes-chain-reaction-housing-market/p6DGy4f2px9vadMJnKr39O/story.html
======
paulddraper
Increased student loans decreases demand for houses.

Okay...but doesn't this affect demand in general...cars, boats, houses, cruise
tickets, etc.?

~~~
Analemma_
Yes, but the health of those markets isn't as central to the health of the
economy as the health of the housing market is (maybe cars are, though to a
much lesser extent). And to be clear, it's incredibly fucked up that the
inability of debt-laden millennials to take on _more_ debt in the form of
30-year mortgages is a threat to the economy, but it is, and policy proposals
addressing that fact need to start being made.

~~~
paulddraper
> central to the health of the economy

I've heard this so often. Usually, in the context of some BS excuse to keep
prices always rising.

All praise real estate prices, the engine beyond true economic growth in the
USA.

